# Smoking HOT Siren



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This is video of Siren at the NADAC show a few weeks ago and she is smoking! She is really coming along and is going to do great things in agility.
She is now 
K9 PERFORMANCE KNLS SIREN UCD RO1 SCH BH TNC NAC NJC CGC

Jumpers run and an easy 1st place win





Novice Regular run, look how much distance she is getting! I am really proud of her she is really starting to look good in agility. She turned really wide and missed the weaves because I gave her a really late command, oops!






And a good run by Tempest


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Siren is hard as nails, Lisa!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome vids, Lisa. I love how Siren is giving you her life story the whole time! Is that how she got her name?


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Nicely done!! I just love watching your dogs, I makes me wish I could do that with mine.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> Awesome vids, Lisa. I love how Siren is giving you her life story the whole time! Is that how she got her name?


lol.I didn't even think about that!Good question!

Great videos Lisa!They are looking awesome.I always love watching your dogs work.
It seems like it would be so confusing trying to remember which ones to jump next.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Man, Siren is one bad bi.. Well, you know what I mean and I mean it in a good way! She was hauling so much butt!! I think that is so awesome 

Lol I do like how she's sounding off the entire time haha.

Tempest is looking good as well!

Very cool videos, your dogs are amazing


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys! Siren got her name after one of the American Gladiators. I had Fury and Siren and both were Gladiator names. Her son Barca (pronounced like Barka) is now Barka a lot! You have to be careful what you name dogs, Siren- she screams like a siren and Barca- Barka a lot! LMAO Next dog I am going to name quiet! 

Edit to add.... Some members of my hate club like to be little work my dogs do in Agility. They say Agility is not that hard to teach. Basic agility is not that hard but doing it well, fast, accurate, and having distance is a huge skill set. To those that think it is easy I would put my least skilled dog against their most skilled dog any day. When I train I do not train to just make it through, I train to do well! There is a BIG difference!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> Edit to add.... Some members of my hate club like to be little work my dogs do in Agility. They say Agility is not that hard to teach. Basic agility is not that hard but doing it well, fast, accurate, and having distance is a huge skill set. To those that think it is easy I would put my least skilled dog against their most skilled dog any day. When I train I do not train to just make it through, I train to do well! There is a BIG difference!


I wouldn't call it a hate club... I call them secrete admirers lmao. Your skills on the agility course are amazing, and if anyone wants to argue that point ask them how often they need to run parallel with their dogs and talk in a high pitched voice to preform the jumps. The pups look great girl


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Look at her go! Great Handling Performance!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I wouldn't call it a hate club... I call them *secrete admirers* lmao. Your skills on the agility course are amazing, and if anyone wants to argue that point ask them how often they need to run parallel with their dogs and talk in a high pitched voice to preform the jumps. The pups look great girl


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

WOW so cool to see them, super hard to train I would think. Just the difference between the 2 is amazing and totally cool to look at, thanks for sharing.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hot momma! I told the girls how cool their mother is lol.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Great videos!! Siren is a beauty!!


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

great video! looking forward for more. I think my dog would do extreamly well in that, hmm any tips on how to get started?


----------



## kouki_chee (May 5, 2011)

dam i would love to get couger into this kind of stuff but dont think i can afford it


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

siren looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Awesome is all i can say...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ames said:


> WOW so cool to see them, super hard to train I would think. Just the difference between the 2 is amazing and totally cool to look at, thanks for sharing.


Tempest is close to her Agility Championship and Siren is just starting her career and is still in Novice but is doing really good and gets better every trial.



carson1391 said:


> great video! looking forward for more. I think my dog would do extreamly well in that, hmm any tips on how to get started?


You need to do obedience so you have control off leash with your dog then start in an agility prep type class. Finding a good trainer in your area to work with is important, if you need help PM me with your city and zip code and I will try to find one for you.


----------

